# Air Cannon Confusion!



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

ok so ive been wanting to build a motion activated air cannon for years. i have a 3/4 inch sprinkler valve that i can use and i can get some pipe. but the main question i have is do i need a second tank or can i just use the air from my small hot dog compresser?

i have seen some plans online but they all seem to use a storage tank i want to just run it straight from my compresser


----------



## Redsand187 (Sep 18, 2010)

You can do that, you just won't have as much air flow. When using a tank, there is a large amount of unrestricted air to flow as soon as the valve opens. Without the tank, you are limited to the air volume that is in the line, which is normally 1/4. With the right nozzle, you could get a decent effect, but to get the full blast the auxiliary tank is needed.


----------

